# Mail : "Répondre à tous" répond aussi à moi !



## Oliviou (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai la dernière version de Mail (version 6.2, sur OSX 10.8.2). 

Depuis quelques mois, quand je fais "répondre à tous", mail me met automatiquement en Cc. Si je ne pense pas à me supprimer comme destinataire, je reçois donc le message que je viens d'envoyer. C'est particulièrement agaçant.
Est-ce que ça fait ça à tout le monde, ou est-ce que c'est un réglage que je peux corriger?

Merci pour vos réponses...

O.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Janvier 2013)

As tu vérifié dans "préférences > Rédaction" si la case "Automatiquement m'ajouter en...." est décochée ?


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Janvier 2013)

Beh voilà


----------



## Oliviou (7 Janvier 2013)

(pardon pour ma réponse tardive... problèmes d'internet)

Oui, j'ai vérifié. Ce n'est pas ça. D'ailleurs, quand je fais "répondre", je ne suis pas en copie. C'est uniquement quand je fais "répondre à tous" que ça me met en copie (comme je fais partie des destinataires du message auquel je réponds, il y a une certaine logique, mais... en fait non, ça ne devrait pas faire ça).


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Janvier 2013)

Je ne vois alors pas d'où vient ton problème, désolé.


----------



## jayjay69 (22 Juillet 2014)

Hello,

J'ai exactement le même souci, c'est très pénible.

Quelqu'un a le même problème ?

Merci !


----------



## PDD (22 Juillet 2014)

Pas cela chez moi MBPR sous 10.8.6


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2014)

jayjay69 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même souci, c'est très pénible.
> 
> ...


très pénible faut pas exagerer !
en attendant réparation il suffit d'effacer ton adresse de la liste avant envoi


sinon voir les sujets Mail concernant TON OS pour test et verif à faire  et éventuel  remplacement du fichier de réglage la fameuse com.apple.mail.plist


----------



## PDD (22 Juillet 2014)

Passe en OS 10.8.5 et tu auras le Mail 6.6, tu verras bien si cela se reproduit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------




PDD a dit:


> Pas cela chez moi MBPR sous 10.8.6


Désolé 10.8.5...


----------



## jayjay69 (22 Juillet 2014)

Je suis un boulet, j'avais pas fait attention à la version de Mail dans le thread.

Je suis en 10.9.5, donc à priori en version la plus à jour.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2014)

jayjay69 a dit:


> Je suis un boulet, j'avais pas fait attention à la version de Mail dans le thread.
> 
> Je suis en 10.9.5, donc à priori en version la plus à jour.



Non.

La version la plus à jour cest 10.9.4. Et Mail est en 7.3 (1878.6)

10.9.5 cest de la bêta. Faut en causer sur le support dévellopeurs.


----------

